# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.18 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry

*ViP622/ViP722 - L6.18 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion*

It appears that L6.18 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

_*Reported Fixes:*_

 Appears to include Closed captioning fixes. Report CH5 (CBS) in the SF Bay Area is not working.
_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

 Report of My Favorite Channel list was all screwed up
 Some users are reporting studdering and lipsync issues.
 Sling Guide activiation has been removed.
 Occasional Random freezing
_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 Full distribution


_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be suprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## leemathre

One of my 622's was just updated to L6.18.


----------



## tnsprin

Looks like they rolled it out to maybe 1/3 of the receivers. Time to add a bug thread.


----------



## fortinjlf

Anyone else with L6.18? Just noticed this morning on my newer VIP622 that I had L6.18. My Favorite Channel list was all screwed up, but other than that I haven't noticed anything else different. But then again I haven't been watching too long.


----------



## P Smith

Actually for R0073174765...R0078927837.


----------



## Ron Barry

fortinjlf said:


> Anyone else with L6.18? Just noticed this morning on my newer VIP622 that I had L6.18. My Favorite Channel list was all screwed up, but other than that I haven't noticed anything else different. But then again I haven't been watching too long.


Try a power cord reset and see if your favorites gets restored.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

I don't know, but I hope it fixes the audio drop-outs on several channels. FNC-HD seems to be the worst.


----------



## RollTide1017

I never got 6.17 on my 722 wonder if I'll get this one.


----------



## fortinjlf

Ron Barry said:


> Try a power cord reset and see if your favorites gets restored.


I had already taken the time to reset all of them before I realized that I had the new update.


----------



## adk0212

I have received 6.18 on my 622. No trouble with favorites lists. Nothing jumps out at me as being different yet...


----------



## phrelin

Ron Barry said:


> *ViP622/ViP722 - L6.18 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion*
> _*Reported Fixes:*_
> 
> TBD
> 
> _*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_
> 
> TBD


I hate to admit this, but I'm drawing a mental blank on "TBD" and it isn't in the acronym list. I'm sure it's just my old brain....


----------



## bug drvr

TBD - to be determined


----------



## phrelin

bug drvr said:


> TBD - to be determined


Oh

That's what happens when one tries to make things too complicated....


----------



## Stutz342

I got 6.18 today on my 622, and now that 8:00 PM had rolled around, I may have found a bug. There are shows recording, and I'm trying to watch recordings. Once per minute, I'm getting the sat signal lost screen, but the show being recorded on the reported channel has no problems in it.

I haven't tried watching live as it records, (since I didn't see the start, I don't want to spoil it,) and I haven't rebooted yet since it busy recording stuff I don't want to interrupt.

Anybody else getting this?


----------



## P Smith

I would reboot before go further.


----------



## TulsaOK

Stutz342 said:


> I got 6.18 today on my 622, and now that 8:00 PM had rolled around, I may have found a bug. There are shows recording, and I'm trying to watch recordings. Once per minute, I'm getting the sat signal lost screen, but the show being recorded on the reported channel has no problems in it.
> 
> I haven't tried watching live as it records, (since I didn't see the start, I don't want to spoil it,) and I haven't rebooted yet since it busy recording stuff I don't want to interrupt.
> 
> Anybody else getting this?


I have L6.17 and it happens frequently. Actually, I just cleared an incident. Pressing MENU clears it. Very annoying but it doesn't affect recordings.


----------



## Stutz342

TulsaOK said:


> I have L6.17 and it happens frequently. Actually, I just cleared an incident. Pressing MENU clears it. Very annoying but it doesn't affect recordings.


Yes, I saw this from time to time before, but now it's happening every 60 seconds like clockwork. (That's not rhetoric, I used my stopwatch.) Much worse than I have ever seen.

Now that my recordings are done for the night, I was able to dig a little deeper. It turns out that my 622 has lost the ability to tune in Rochester OTA 13-1 or 13-2, WHAM. Since that was one of the three things that was supposed to be recording, but never did, I'm sure that's the center of the problem. The locals setup screen shows good signal, but I get the "offair signal has been lost" screen when I try to tune in. (While the recordings were going, it was the sat version that kept comming up, but that was apparently incorrect.)

I tried it on my TV's tuner and it's a little flakey: if I switch from another local to either 13-1 or 13-2, I get a blank screen. If I then switch to the other 13 sub-channel, it comes in, and I can go between those two as much as I want. Once I pick some other local, an try to go back to one of the 13s, it blank again.

Now I just have to figure out if WHAM changed something today, or if they have always had something not quite right, and the new software can't deal with it as well as the previous software did.

I did a front-panel reset and there was no change, then I did a power-cord reset and that made no difference either.

Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith

remove all OTA and scan again


----------



## Stutz342

Thanks for the suggestion.

Sure enough, a rescan turned something up. This station now shows up under their broadcast channel, 59-1 & -2, rather than their display channel, 13-1 & -2. I'll be interested to see if the guide data works under this number, seeing as it did work when they were calling themselves "13-1" and "13-2"

I also wonder what was the actual cause of the problems. My though is that it's highly unlikely that the station happened to make a change on the same day that I got new software. More likely, I think, is that the station made a change a while back, and L6.17 was able to let it slide, while L6.18 can't deal with it as well.

I'm so bummed I missed Ugly Betty. ;-)


----------



## Stutz342

OK, I stand corrected. (Actually I sit corrected, but you don't need to know that.)

I saw on rochesterhdtv dot com that there are a couple of other people who have just noticed this change on their TVs, so it looks like it WAS just a coincidence, and this is NOT a 6.18 issue at all.

Nevermind . . . move along . . . nothing to see here. ;-)


----------



## tnsprin

P Smith said:


> Actually for R0073174765...R0078927837.


Apparently for the second batch, they are switching to all serial numbers by Zipcode.


----------



## jalexand

Boy I sure wish they would update the 612's I sure would love to have the sling guide functions.


----------



## fwampler

Stutz342 said:


> I got 6.18 today on my 622, and now that 8:00 PM had rolled around, I may have found a bug. There are shows recording, and I'm trying to watch recordings. Once per minute, I'm getting the sat signal lost screen, but the show being recorded on the reported channel has no problems in it.
> 
> I haven't tried watching live as it records, (since I didn't see the start, I don't want to spoil it,) and I haven't rebooted yet since it busy recording stuff I don't want to interrupt.
> 
> Anybody else getting this?


You can tell it to "start over" while it is recording. Doesn't bother a thing. I do this all the time.


----------



## JeffN9

I'm not sure if this is a bug with the new software or my 622 starting to have a problem.

Last evening while watching OTA programming I decided to switch to a different OTA channel. The signal meter showed zero signal on the new channel and the sreen went black. I tried switching to my other OTA channels and all were the same, zero signal and black screen. It was as if my roof top antenna had fallen off the roof. Normally I have very good signal (high 90's to 100) on all of my local stations. Just to make sure it wasn't the antenna I switched to the tv's tuner and everything was fine. I tried a front panel reboot and did get the channel I had tuned to back and was able to watch the rest of Wheel of Fortune but when I changed channels again same problem. I tried another front panel reboot which seemed to fix things but then after reading this thread last night I followed P Smith's suggestion and deleted then re-scanned all of my locals. 

Everything seems fine for now. Has anyone else had this problem???


----------



## Stutz342

Stutz342 said:


> ...I haven't tried watching live as it records, (since I didn't see the start, I don't want to spoil it,)...





fwampler said:


> You can tell it to "start over" while it is recording. Doesn't bother a thing. I do this all the time.


Oh I know, I use that all the time, too. I just meant I didn't want to watch the middle of the recording show because I didn't want to see anything that would spoil the story for me.


----------



## JSIsabella

I always seem to get the updates pretty early. I have 6.18. I do not see any differences. A list of what was changed would be nice....

The only problem I am having with my 622 is that now and then it just seems to lock up. I have not been able to see any particular set of events that causes this to happen. It has happened when I am watching recorded shows with others recording, and while watching OTA with nothing recording. The screen just goes blank, the remote does nothing, and the only way to get is back is a soft reboot from the front panel. It is very annoying. It started after 6.15 downloaded. I have tried the "unplug the unit to do a cold reboot" after each new version has downloaded. Maybe this version will cure it? For the last two years, this 622 has been very dependable.

Plus, it highly pisses off the wife......


----------



## dave1234

This may not be a 6.18 issue, but I just lost all my recordings. They are all still in the list, but when I try to play one it says the recording is not accessable with an error code of 05. Another aspect was the time remaining was at 30hrs. HD and 200hrs. SD indicating no recording on the drive, but the list was still populated with all my previous recordings. I called Dish and they think the receiver(622) is bad so they are sending me a new one. So, this may not(or maybe?) related to 6.18. 
Another data point, just before this occurred I had tried viewing pictures on a USB flash drive. While transferring those pictures the 622 spontaneously rebooted. I tried twice with the same result.

That said I can record and play back shows now so it seems to work, but lost everthing I had recorded.

Added 3/17: I had also tried a couple of power cord resets to no avail.


----------



## ChuckA

Did you do a power cord reset? I would guess the hard drive went bad but if you can record new programs, that must not be the case. Try the power reset and see if your recordings come back.


----------



## Ron Barry

JSIsabella said:


> I always seem to get the updates pretty early. I have 6.18. I do not see any differences. A list of what was changed would be nice....
> 
> The only problem I am having with my 622 is that now and then it just seems to lock up. I have not been able to see any particular set of events that causes this to happen. It has happened when I am watching recorded shows with others recording, and while watching OTA with nothing recording. The screen just goes blank, the remote does nothing, and the only way to get is back is a soft reboot from the front panel. It is very annoying. It started after 6.15 downloaded. I have tried the "unplug the unit to do a cold reboot" after each new version has downloaded. Maybe this version will cure it? For the last two years, this 622 has been very dependable.
> 
> Plus, it highly pisses off the wife......


How often are you seeing this. Next time it happens try pressing the PIP swap key and see if you get something. There are tough. I don't recall the last time I have seen what you described but I have seen it but it was ages ago for me.


----------



## Tyralak

P Smith said:


> Actually for R0073174765...R0078927837.


My 622 is within that range and still hasn't gotten it.


----------



## tnsprin

Tyralak said:


> My 622 is within that range and still hasn't gotten it.


Don't know why you didn't get it in the several days that it was available for that range. However they have now changed the info to ALL receiver ids but restricted to several ranges of zipcode.


----------



## Tyralak

tnsprin said:


> Don't know why you didn't get it in the several days that it was available for that range. However they have now changed the info to ALL receiver ids but restricted to several ranges of zipcode.


Any word on which zipcodes? Also, anyone know if this release is going to have the user customizable folders like the 722k does? I installed a couple of them the last 2 weeks, and the new folders option is pretty cool.


----------



## hokie-dk

My favorites were messed up, too. It actually added two channels I don't subscribe to to the list. I haven't noticed anything else amiss.


----------



## Ron Barry

Tyralak said:


> Any word on which zipcodes? Also, anyone know if this release is going to have the user customizable folders like the 722k does? I installed a couple of them the last 2 weeks, and the new folders option is pretty cool.


Glad to hear customizable folders are showing up in the code base. Since I believe the 722K shares code with the 722/622 and 612 hopefully we will see them soon. What usually happens is we see the feature introduced in on product and eventually it shows up in other ones at later date. This most likely is to minimize exposure and allow any field related issues with the feature to be flushed out.

Since I don't see any mention of it, I think one can safely assume it has not reached the 722/622 yet.


----------



## stol

I lost all my OTAs, zero signal strength and a blank screen. The unplug/plug in corrected the problem.


----------



## P Smith

Tyralak said:


> Any word on which zipcodes? Also, anyone know if this release is going to have the user customizable folders like the 722k does? I installed a couple of them the last 2 weeks, and the new folders option is pretty cool.


RandallA at Satelliteguys posted a few day ago:



> Zip codes:
> 
> 35201 - 35299
> 89401 - 89799
> 93601 - 93899
> 96140 - 96162


----------



## Tyralak

P Smith said:


> RandallA at Satelliteguys posted a few day ago:


Ok. I'm not in that range. I guess I'll just wait.


----------



## manicd

I just received it on both of my 722s. All timers and favorites lists are there. Since both units were working okay to begin with and no report issued on what this update was supposed to do, I have no idea what to look for. They are currently both working okay at this time (20 minutes after update)

We wil just have to wait and see.


----------



## Tyralak

Ok. My 722 just received the update, my 622 still hasn't.


----------



## JSIsabella

Ron Barry said:


> How often are you seeing this. Next time it happens try pressing the PIP swap key and see if you get something. There are tough. I don't recall the last time I have seen what you described but I have seen it but it was ages ago for me.


Ron:

It has happened six times since the beginning of the year. I wasn't counting before that. The next time, I will try the PIP swap as suggested and let you know. FYI: It has not happened since 6.18 downloaded and I have not had any of the other problems mentioned in this thread. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Henry

My 622 got L6.18 last night. As a standard procedure, I performed a cold boot. All Favorites are still there. No obvious signs of problems.


----------



## Ron Barry

jalexand said:


> Boy I sure wish they would update the 612's I sure would love to have the sling guide functions.


Looks like you got your wish. Check the L6.03 thread for 612


----------



## tymekeeper

I checked yesterday and I got it some time the past few days. Don't seem to have any problems every thing is there. I wish they would tell us what problems the new versions are supposed to fix. As far as I know I have never had any problems with my 722 before or after a new version.


----------



## MDavidM

I have 6.18 and am outside the zip code range. We live in 75075.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well that sounds like they have expanded the roll out. Thats good.


----------



## P Smith

Yes, there was expanding last night.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz

L6.17 had a problem with closed captioning on CH5 (CBS) in the SF Bay Area.
OTA was fine but the same station via satelite had the captions flashing too
fast to read. This impacted both my VIP622 and VIP722. This was during
live broadcasts as well as recordings.

The VIP622 was updated to L6.18 last night and the captions are now working
on CH5 both in OTA and via satelite. The VIP722 has not been updated yet and still has the problem.

Ray Schwarz


----------



## tnsprin

P Smith said:


> Yes, there was expanding last night.


Looks like they may have gone to all machines. Not sure as RandallA's posted info is unclear. But my other two 622 both got it. The last 622 has a very late serial number.


----------



## P Smith

Latest filter:


> '1[1-8]1[A-G0-8]' 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].'
> IRD Model: ViP622
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 1-4000000000
> '1[1-8]30' 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].'
> IRD Model: ViP622
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 1-4000000000
> '1[1-8]1[A-G0-8]' 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].'
> IRD Model: ViP722
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 83143404-86460083
> '1[1-8]30' 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].'
> IRD Model: ViP722
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 83143404-86460083


----------



## TulsaOK

Ray_Schwarz said:


> L6.17 had a problem with closed captioning on CH5 (CBS) in the SF Bay Area.
> OTA was fine but the same station via satelite had the captions flashing too
> fast to read. This impacted both my VIP622 and VIP722. This was during
> live broadcasts as well as recordings.
> 
> The VIP622 was updated to L6.18 last night and the captions are now working
> on CH5 both in OTA and via satelite. The VIP722 has not been updated yet and still has the problem.
> 
> Ray Schwarz


Good to know. My CBS station exhibits the same CC issue. I wonder what the common denominator is between the Bay Area and Atlanta CBS stations. Still waiting on my update.


----------



## Ron Barry

TulsaOk.. be sure when you get the update to report back if this version fixes that issue.


----------



## fwampler

tnsprin said:


> Looks like they may have gone to all machines. Not sure as RandallA's posted info is unclear. But my other two 622 both got it. The last 622 has a very late serial number.


Got mine yesterday too (03/18/09).


----------



## tnsprin

Now that the code has reached the 622 that is attached to my newer HDTV, I see that they have been doing some work to on the 1080P support. The HDMI test on the diagnosis analysis screen now reports my TV as supporting formats 720p 1080i 480i 1080p60 480p 1080p24. My TV is a Sony A3000 series.

I already had an episode of the Beast that I had downloaded. The bad news although the show was previously viewable, although only as 1080i, it now shows as 1080P24 (on the TV info) but mostly blacks out with only a few seconds now and then showing. Since when it previously downloaded it said it was downloading a copy compatible with my TV, I am trying a new download of another episode to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## ZBoomer

The 1080p fixes would be cool... if 6.18 would download to my 722, haha. I think I'm last on the entire Dish receiver dish.


----------



## P Smith

ZBoomer said:


> The 1080p fixes would be cool... if 6.18 would download to my 722, haha. I think I'm last on the entire Dish receiver dish.


Post your System Info screen and you'll get it .


----------



## olguy

6.18 seems to have fixed the CC problems on Houston's NBC and CBS affiliates. But I still had several audio drop outs during CSI:NY from last night. At least the words were on the screen


----------



## tnsprin

Note that I have now downloaded another episode of the beast. The earlier episode and the new episode are totally unwatchable now that it attempts to send as 1080p24. Previously the first episode was watchable as 1080i under l6.17. As I said before this is on a Sony KDS55A3000. The G suffix ViP622 in my list.


----------



## space86

Question can I force my 722 to update to 6.18 software or does it only
update in the early morning hours?


----------



## ChuckA

You can't force it. It comes when it comes. It can download at anytime of the day when the receiver is targeted and it is in stand by mode.


----------



## Ron Barry

And also the receiver can't be recording shows for the download to trigger.


----------



## ehb224

One thing that I notice is different and conspicuous in it's absence is under the broadband setup menu. It no longer has the options for setting up the sling guide but is back to what it was before that option was offered


----------



## phrelin

ehb224 said:


> One thing that I notice is different and conspicuous in it's absence is under the broadband setup menu. It no longer has the options for setting up the sling guide but is back to what it was before that option was offered


That's weird. I haven't got L6.18, but they just loaded L6.03 on my ViP612 this week which added it, so I signed both boxes up.


----------



## tnsprin

phrelin said:


> That's weird. I haven't got L6.18, but they just loaded L6.03 on my ViP612 this week which added it, so I signed both boxes up.


The other options (even under L6.17) only showup during the sling activation, and then go away.


----------



## ehb224

Ihave been signed up and activated for sling since the beta started and mine only went away with this update!


----------



## BobaBird

I have a few Dish Pass timers for show that can appear on different channels. Previously, the event on Universal HD or SciFi HD would be skipped as a duplicate event of a blacked out event on the 55xx channel. It no longer skips the 94xx channel event.


----------



## notyours

I have a 622 with L6.18 and it just started acting up. It will turn off at random times. Yesterday, I was on my laptop with the tv on in the background and it turned off. I thought it was the auto shutoff, so I thought nothing of it and turned it back on. But just now it turned off for a second, turned back on, off, and back on again.

I don't know if this is related to the newest software or if my unit is going out, but any help would be appreciated.

B


----------



## teddy

tnsprin said:


> Now that the code has reached the 622 that is attached to my newer HDTV, I see that they have been doing some work to on the 1080P support. The HDMI test on the diagnosis analysis screen now reports my TV as supporting formats 720p 1080i 480i 1080p60 480p 1080p24. My TV is a Sony A3000 series.
> 
> I already had an episode of the Beast that I had downloaded. The bad news although the show was previously viewable, although only as 1080i, it now shows as 1080P24 (on the TV info) but mostly blacks out with only a few seconds now and then showing. Since when it previously downloaded it said it was downloading a copy compatible with my TV, I am trying a new download of another episode to see if that makes any difference.


I can confirm this on my 622 (L6.18). The HDMI test on the diagnosis analysis screen now reports my TV as supporting format 1080p24. My TV is a Pioneer Kuro 151.

Unfortunately, I still do not pass the test to download 1080p movies.


----------



## JSIsabella

Ron Barry said:


> How often are you seeing this. Next time it happens try pressing the PIP swap key and see if you get something. There are tough. I don't recall the last time I have seen what you described but I have seen it but it was ages ago for me.


Ron:

It happened again last night at about 10:15 PM EDT. I was watching one recorded program, and another program was recording from OTA. The screen just went blank and all functions stopped. I tried PIP swap. Nothing. A power switch restart brought it back, but now I have lost about 5 minutes of the OTA recording. It is just annoying.

Any ideas? Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## daven42

Stutz342 said:


> Yes, I saw this from time to time before, but now it's happening every 60 seconds like clockwork. (That's not rhetoric, I used my stopwatch.) Much worse than I have ever seen.
> 
> Now that my recordings are done for the night, I was able to dig a little deeper. It turns out that my 622 has lost the ability to tune in Rochester OTA 13-1 or 13-2, WHAM. Since that was one of the three things that was supposed to be recording, but never did, I'm sure that's the center of the problem. The locals setup screen shows good signal, but I get the "offair signal has been lost" screen when I try to tune in. (While the recordings were going, it was the sat version that kept comming up, but that was apparently incorrect.)
> 
> I tried it on my TV's tuner and it's a little flakey: if I switch from another local to either 13-1 or 13-2, I get a blank screen. If I then switch to the other 13 sub-channel, it comes in, and I can go between those two as much as I want. Once I pick some other local, an try to go back to one of the 13s, it blank again.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out if WHAM changed something today, or if they have always had something not quite right, and the new software can't deal with it as well as the previous software did.
> 
> I did a front-panel reset and there was no change, then I did a power-cord reset and that made no difference either.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have noticed this on a couple of my OTA channels in Philadelphia. It is probably not the receiver. It's the station itself broadcasting an empty carrier. I have a Sony LCD TV with an OTA tuner hooked up to the same outside antenna as my Dish 722 receiver. When I switch over to the TV OTA tuner when this happens on the receiver, I get the same error--plenty of signal strength but no watchable signal. This has happened on 35-1 and 2 (PBS) and 12-1,2, and 3 (also PBS) but not recently. When it's back on the TV, it's back on the 722 as well. This was always very early in the morning. I think they were running tests on their digital transmitters.

Another check is to go to the Dish digital channel assignment for the same station. If it's blank as well, it has to be the broadcast station itself.


----------



## Michael P

Stutz342 said:


> I got 6.18 today on my 622, and now that 8:00 PM had rolled around, I may have found a bug. There are shows recording, and I'm trying to watch recordings. Once per minute, I'm getting the sat signal lost screen, but the show being recorded on the reported channel has no problems in it.
> 
> I haven't tried watching live as it records, (since I didn't see the start, I don't want to spoil it,) and I haven't rebooted yet since it busy recording stuff I don't want to interrupt.
> 
> Anybody else getting this?


I did, and I just started a thread about it before coming here. Going the EPG restores the program you were watching live and you can rewind the live buffer to see what you missed. Yes I was recording another channel on the other tuner at the time.


----------



## Bradtothebone

We had a wierd thing happen with our 722 last night (it's been on L618 for a few days). Everytime you would get an info banner or Caller ID banner, it wouldn't time out on its own - you would have to manually cancel it. After a reboot, all is well. Wierd, but not a big deal.

Brad


----------



## ZBoomer

P Smith said:


> Post your System Info screen and you'll get it .


Hmm, I detect some mischief in your tone? lol

I'm still at 6.17, so maybe I WILL post my sysinfo screen. 

On a positive note, all firmware upgrades are fully discussed and hashed out before I get them, so I know what to expect, hah.


----------



## phrelin

For the record got L6.18 today. Hard reboot. Don't see anything different.


----------



## HobbyTalk

6.18 has seemed to make things worse on my 622. for the most part the only problems I had with 6.17 was an audio drop on OTA channels maybe once or twice a night. I am now getting audio drops much more freq. and it is happening on both OTA and sat channels.

I am also now getting the "yellow" screen which I never had before.

Now if I am recording an OTA channel (which has a weak signal) and watching something else, I will get the "lost sat" warning screen.... even if the 2nd tuner is not tuned to that OTA channel. That never happened before.


----------



## Henry

I reported here that my 622 had recieved L6.18 during the night of 3/18. No surprises yet. I can't tell the difference between it and L6.17.


----------



## Bill_K

I experienced this 'delay' problem with my 622 just this morning...first time I've seen it. Perhaps this occurs only on similar vintage receivers?

Also new - close to the end of a program I decided to set a timer to record all new events for that show, but the timer was actually set for the show that followed. It started recording that show, but the program did not appear in the recording menu....it kept recording that show and the show after...there was no way to stop the recording...had to do a soft reset.

Firmware L618


----------



## P Smith

Looks like L618 start spooling for ALL 622/722 last night.


----------



## ZBoomer

Yeah, I finally got it, over two weeks after it started going out. Love knowing I'm on the LAST page of receivers to get updates.


----------



## Ron Barry

ZBoomer said:


> Yeah, I finally got it, over two weeks after it started going out. Love knowing I'm on the LAST page of receivers to get updates.


As far as I can tell ZBoomer, there is no fixed order and it changes from releases to release.


----------



## bort269

OMG The Simpsons tonight was unwatchable!!

I thought this was fixed when I had gotten the 6.16 update, but tonight I watched it taped and it was horrible!

pixelation, audio drops, terrible!

I then watched the next simpsons live (well, the last 10 minutes) and it was just as bad... so unlike before this was a problem LIVE as well.

I'm in Seattle, did anyone else have this problem?

I checked my signal strength and am at >72 on both dishes, so it's not that...


----------



## TulsaOK

Ron Barry said:


> TulsaOk.. be sure when you get the update to report back if this version fixes that issue.


This update seems to have fixed my CC problems on my local CBS station. I was waiting for a certain program that never seemed to display the captions. It works now.


----------



## Ron Barry

dbconsultant said:


> Almost everything we watch! NCIS, Lost, Life on Mars, Star Trek Enterprise (off hdnet), tcm movies, Maverick episodes off of Encore Western, basically everything!


Interesting... I am on SoCal myself and am Lost watcher. I am not seeing this type of behavior at all on my 722. Is your Lost OTA or Local? I watch OTA. If you are watching LA locals on Dish I can record that and see if I see what you are talking about.

This list you give is a wide gamet of content for sure. How often are you running into it and what are the details of exactly what you are seeing. Do you have to do something to trigger it. I normally don't do a lot of FF or Rew. I do the skip a lot.


----------



## Ron Barry

TulsaOK said:


> This update seems to have fixed my CC problems on my local CBS station. I was waiting for a certain program that never seemed to display the captions. It works now.


Thanks TulsaOK for the update.


----------



## Ron Barry

For stuttering lip sync issues I create a thread an moved posts related into that thread. Please post stuttering, lipsync issues there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155306


----------



## phrelin

Today I was moving some content from my 612 to my EHD and while I was wating I turned on my 722 to see what was recording tonight. The recordings by time were there with the no program info notation. Went to the guide and as of about 1:30 there was no guide information for any channel. Ran a switch test and updated the guide just fine. Checked my setting and it's set to update at 3 a.m.

I've never had this happen.


----------



## TulsaOK

phrelin said:


> I've never had this happen.


You will never be able to say that again.


----------



## phrelin

TulsaOK said:


> You will never be able to say that again.


----------



## dbconsultant

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting... I am on SoCal myself and am Lost watcher. I am not seeing this type of behavior at all on my 722. Is your Lost OTA or Local? I watch OTA. If you are watching LA locals on Dish I can record that and see if I see what you are talking about.
> 
> This list you give is a wide gamet of content for sure. How often are you running into it and what are the details of exactly what you are seeing. Do you have to do something to trigger it. I normally don't do a lot of FF or Rew. I do the skip a lot.


I have a 622. I don't get OTA (live in the hills). Regarding the studder/judder/pixelation, I've seen the behavior both on live tv (not buffered and mostly hgtv, diy and food network) during the day and dvr'd events. Happens when we are sitting there watching it - not doing anything - it just "glitches". If it's a dvr'd event, we can rewind and see the same thing in the same place. So whatever it "glitches" through is lost.

Noticed a bit of this after getting the Smart Card and now that we have 6.18, it's really gotten bad.


----------



## Dr. Collect

I don't know if this is the fault of SlingGuide but my timers so far seem permanently screwed up in situations where they appear on parallel channels. It skips scheduled recordings telling me that the same show has been scheduled to record on another channel at the same time (meanwhile recording nothing at all).

I've created timers on SlingGuide, then later deleted them in an attempt to specify the right channel (e.g. I prefer OTA for network shows and HD channels for networks w/ both HD and SD versions). I've tried deleting and reentering timers through both SlingGuide and the Dish Receiver (Sling is less willing to let you specify a channel), but the problem persists. I can manually restore skipped events if I catch them in the schedule on the Dish receiver ahead of time, but what fun is that?


----------



## Ron Barry

dbconsultant said:


> I have a 622. I don't get OTA (live in the hills). Regarding the studder/judder/pixelation, I've seen the behavior both on live tv (not buffered and mostly hgtv, diy and food network) during the day and dvr'd events. Happens when we are sitting there watching it - not doing anything - it just "glitches". If it's a dvr'd event, we can rewind and see the same thing in the same place. So whatever it "glitches" through is lost.
> 
> Noticed a bit of this after getting the Smart Card and now that we have 6.18, it's really gotten bad.


Don't watch any shows on the channels you mention. I will record Lost off Dish HD sats next week and see if I see anything.


----------



## ZBoomer

I'm seeing a wierd thing with my 722 lately, not sure it's 6.18 or not. (which I just got)

On busy nights like Monday, I have several programs setup on both Dish and OTA timers; with the Dish first in priority, then OTA right after. Normally if the Dish one gets recorded, the OTA one is skipped due to "duplicate event" or something like that.

This lets me juggle things around on extremely busy nights when the schedules sometimes are changed by the programmer to make sure I get everything. Sometimes three things are recording at once, and requires some happy dancing to get it all to record.

Quite often lately the receiver gets confused though, and tries to record three things off satellite at once, and eveyr week on "Lost" it wants to record BOTH the Dish and OTA versions which are identical, and never skips one due to "duplicate event." I have to manually skip one of the "Lost" timers every time, else both will record, bumping something else I wanted.

Just some wierd timer stuff going on lately, and I have to stay on top of it else I'll miss some stuff.

I'm also getting lots of the glitching others are talking about, like the picture loses sync for 2 frames or something.


----------



## 4apex

To add to this thread...

the stuttering freezing is a regular occurrence. Yesterday my wife was trying to watch Heroes, which was recorded, it was freezing/stuttering badly. Completelyt unwatchable. At the same time though, something else was being recorded, so I stopped that recording to see if things got better. Nope. Also, I rebooted the receiver and started the playback again. it worked for a few minutes but then started acting up.

No real pattern to anything, it seems to happen on just about any channel. Although I DID notice that it seems more noticeable on HD channels. My guess is that HD content pushes a lot more data than SD. But what do I know...


----------



## TulsaOK

I'm not sure if this is a 6.18 issue or not. I can not set up an auto tune timer that conflicts with a DVR event timer. Example: I have an DVR timer set to fire at 1:00pm. The program is a baseball game that lasts until 4:00pm. I attempted to set an auto tune timer to fire at 3:00pm for a Nascar race. It will not set up the 3:00 auto tune timer because of the 1:00 timer. It says I have to stop the recording which is in progress. However, if I change the auto tune timer to a DVR timer it will work. I'm running in Single User Mode. This isn't the first time this has happened.


----------



## cfleek

As some of the other have mentioned I don't know if this is related o the upgrade, the process of the upgrade happening, but I can't explain this one. We have the Vip722. Each evening starting around 8pm we start having severe pixelation and reveration. This will only last a couple of hours and then it goes away. To add to this mystery it only happens on FOX HD channel 13. I called Dish and they have opened a technical report and said it should be fixed in 24 to 48 hours. I doubt it.


----------



## TulsaOK

cfleek said:


> As some of the other have mentioned I don't know if this is related o the upgrade, the process of the upgrade happening, but I can't explain this one. We have the Vip722. Each evening starting around 8pm we start having severe pixelation and reveration. This will only last a couple of hours and then it goes away. To add to this mystery it only happens on FOX HD channel 13. I called Dish and they have opened a technical report and said it should be fixed in 24 to 48 hours. I doubt it.


Send an email to [email protected]. They are very responsive.


----------



## TSR

bort269 said:


> OMG The Simpsons tonight was unwatchable!!
> 
> I thought this was fixed when I had gotten the 6.16 update, but tonight I watched it taped and it was horrible!
> 
> pixelation, audio drops, terrible!
> 
> I then watched the next simpsons live (well, the last 10 minutes) and it was just as bad... so unlike before this was a problem LIVE as well.
> 
> I'm in Seattle, did anyone else have this problem?
> 
> I checked my signal strength and am at >72 on both dishes, so it's not that...


It is always possible it is a local broadcasting issue. I would recommend you call in to check the Current Channels Issues list.


----------



## cfleek

TSR said:


> It is always possible it is a local broadcasting issue. I would recommend you call in to check the Current Channels Issues list.


Do you mean calling Dish, or calling Fox?


----------



## ehb224

ehb224 said:


> One thing that I notice is different and conspicuous in it's absence is under the broadband setup menu. It no longer has the options for setting up the sling guide but is back to what it was before that option was offered


OK, I have confirmed this is true. My 622 in my bedroom has been disconnected since I was doing remodeling in there. I hooked it up last night and it still had 6.16 software and under broadband setup it still had the options to set up the sling guide and activate the internet access (it's already been set up!). 
The box upgraded itself to 6.18 during the night and now those options are gone.


----------



## Ron Barry

It is possible that L618 added some logic to automatically remove the activation stuff if the account is already active to remove the possibility of someone trying to activate twice. Not saying this is the case.. but can be. Wonder if anyone out there with L6.18 and have not signed up with Sling can confirm this theory?


----------



## AVJohnnie

Ron Barry said:


> Wonder if anyone out there with L6.18 and have not signed up with Sling can confirm this theory?


Ron,

Although I have connected both of my receivers to my BB router and have downloaded some DishONLINE content onto them from time to time, I never bothered trying to set up the Sling feature. When I go into the Broadband setup I see two options, "Network Setup (1)" and "Cancel (0)". In the Network Setup screen I see three buttons, "Reset Connection", "Done" and "Help".

Hope this info helps,


----------



## Ron Barry

Thanks Johnny.. That rules that theory out.


----------



## ehb224

perhaps the optons to set it up from the box have been removed since the setup is done from the sling guide website? (At least, when I set mine up it was done that way.)


----------



## bort269

TSR said:


> It is always possible it is a local broadcasting issue. I would recommend you call in to check the Current Channels Issues list.


I called last week right after The Simpsons and they said that "no problems have been reported with Fox HD in Seattle" so I let it slide, even though I know it's something with L6.18

today I finally watched last sunday's simpsons (or attempted to watch) and it was again all pixelated, jacked and unwatchable.

Luckily I had made sure to tape the non-HD feed at the same time, and I watched the first 10 minutes of it and that was fine.

Today I came home to watch an Arsenal game I had taped on Setanta Sports (I invited all my soccer homies over to watch it) and the picture was black with the sound working fine.

I could fast-forward and see everything ok, but if I hit play it just freeze the last image that was seen.


----------



## phrelin

Black screen or picture freeze, sound fine. Skip or FF to picture. Skip or Rew back to beginning. Picture freeze sound fine. Skip or FF to unfreeze and everything fine. Yep, that's a frequent occurrence with L6.18 on my ViP722. What, again, was the overwhelming issue L6.18 fixed?:nono2:


----------



## ehb224

phrelin said:


> What, again, was the overwhelming issue L6.18 fixed?:nono2:


Why, it fixed the redundant sling guide activation and signup screens under broadband setup!:lol:


----------



## phrelin

More video freeze last night, not that anyone with Dish is listening.:nono:


----------



## olds403

I guess I would consider losing the guide info for my local CBS channel a bug, since the problem showed up about the time I got L618. I get guide info for all locals EXCEPT CBS, that one just says digital signal. I contacted dish and they say they are aware of the problem and working to fix it, guess that means another update.


----------



## Ron Barry

Did you have guide info for CBS and then loose it? How shortly after L6.18 did it happen? Is this OTA or Dish Sat? If it is Dish Sat it might be a stream issue so you might not need a software update on the receiver. If it is OTA, it could be a change in OTA stream that caused the issue and that would require a change on the OTA side of the fence. Can you provide more details so we can update our running release notes at the top.


----------



## olds403

I subscribe to dish locals, but watch the OTA locals(not the dish ones) on my 722. I have had guide info for all OTA channels since getting my 722 last october. I lost the CBS guide info about 2 weeks ago, I am guessing that is when I got 618 because the last time I checked(shortly before that) I had 617. I am in the Lansing, Michigan DMA if it matters. The channel that lost guide info is WLNS, Lansing CBS.


----------



## Tulsa1

This could have happened because of changes in DTV channel assignments
as part of the analog shutdown. You would loose guide data till the new
digital channel assignment is remapped. This happened on one of the local channels here recently.
After a couple weeks it showed up.


----------



## olds403

The only channel that moved was our local NBC. That was a B**** getting that back after it moved from UHF to hi VHF, went through 2 antennas to get one that would pull it in. There have been no changes that I know of to WLNS, I even inquired on the Local HDTV thread on AVS for my area, everyone said no changes. As I said, Dish said that they are aware of the problem and are working on it, so it must be on dishes end if they are trying to fix it.


----------



## JmC

Is there guide information for WLNS channels provided by Dish Network or is the problem only with the OTA Channel.


----------



## olds403

Good question, I will have to check that out. I assumed that if the guide info for the OTA was not there that it would not be there at all. I don't have the satellite version in my normal list of favorites so didn't think to check it. Will check it tonight when I get home.


----------



## olds403

The guide info for WLNS is present on the satellite channel but not on the OTA channel. I have done a check switch to force a guide download and still nothing. Kinda strange.


----------



## tnsprin

olds403 said:


> The guide info for WLNS is present on the satellite channel but not on the OTA channel. I have done a check switch to force a guide download and still nothing. Kinda strange.


Usually occurs when a station has switched channels or more likely subchannels. They probably haven't matched up the new PSIP info with the Tribune program info.

Expect a real mess when your area goes all Digital, with June 12 probably being the most screwed up.


----------



## JeffN9

Last night for the second time all of my OTA channels suddenly showed 0 signal and a black screen. I deleted then re-scanned the locals which seemed to fix the problem. The first time this happened was 3-4 weeks ago and everything had been fine until last night.

I haven't noticed any of the other problems with my 622 that folks have reported.


----------



## Rob052067

In the past couple of weeks, my 722 running 6.18 has frozen up at least 3 or 4 times. It usually occurs while deleting a recording that I just finished watching. The only way to restore activity is to reboot. I've lost a few minutes of multiple recordings due to the reboot-gap. Tonite, for the first time, one recording failed to resume after the reboot.

And, of course, there's still the ongoing and annoying sound drop outs...


----------



## dbconsultant

HobbyTalk said:


> 6.18 has seemed to make things worse on my 622. for the most part the only problems I had with 6.17 was an audio drop on OTA channels maybe once or twice a night. I am now getting audio drops much more freq. and it is happening on both OTA and sat channels.
> 
> I am also now getting the "yellow" screen which I never had before.
> 
> Now if I am recording an OTA channel (which has a weak signal) and watching something else, I will get the "lost sat" warning screen.... even if the 2nd tuner is not tuned to that OTA channel. That never happened before.


As of this last week, I am now also getting the "yellow" screen. I've seen it pop up several times, generally during a program that is pixelating/stuttering badly. DVR'd "Absolute Power" from EncoreHD - really bad pixelation/stutter and one yellow screen as well. Also saw the yellow screen during Lost and several other programs we dvr'd.


----------



## ChuckA

I say its a Yellow screen but of course my wife disagrees with me and says it is a Green screen. :lol:


----------



## jrtexas

I'm having a playback problem as well.


----------



## jrtexas

Sorry I hit enter by mistake. :sure:

I'm having a problem with a recorded program ending prematurely during playback and returning to the DVR menu. I can't resume so I have to restart and fast forward until I get past the spot of the premature end of playback. This has been erratic and happening for maybe the past couple of weeks.

I have L6.18 but do not know when it was installed. Anyone know when the software update occurred?

Update - I did a system reset but it happened again afterward (during the "24" finale - bummer!)


----------



## Grandude

New problem just cropped up and don't know if it is related to 6.18.
At night I have my 622 programmed to switch to a music channel and when I go to bed I hit power on on my AV receiver expecting to hear the music. 

Both the lights were on on the front panel so I was surprised when no sound. Had to turn on the connected TV to see what the problem was and to my surprise the 622 was in standby with the power lights on. I suspect that this is unique problem to this receiver though. 

I do have an 801 that won't turn on the red record light when it is recording. Never bothered to get it swapped out for that problem although Dish offered to do so.


----------



## manzelmo

I have a problem with the OTA programs on the local PBS. It happens both live and recorded. Every minute or so I lose audio. I have a splitter on my OTA antenna and if I watch directly on my TV I do not get the loss of audio, but I am using the TVs speakers whereas I use my receiver for audio from the 722. 

I know I could record PBS on the 722 instead, but I am usually recording something else at the same time.

This used to happen with other OTA stations but now it appears to only be PBS, I wonder could this be related to "time" as PBS broadcast the time in its signal.


----------



## tthomps

My 722 is still on 6.18. This happened, yesterday.

In the morning, I had no OTA channels or subchannels (antenna working fine). The signal bar reported no signal on any of the OTA channels. Did a front-panel warm-boot that did not restore the channels. Visited the OTA setup screen. When selecting a channel on the left side of the screen, the signal strength bar indicated strong signal or each selected channel. Decided not to rescan and went to work.

2pm in the afternoon, still no OTA.

4pm when I was holding the phone to call Dish, the OTA had returned.

OTA still working as of this morning.


----------

